# my b13 1.6 page



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

check out my web page with pics.
http://members.cardomain.com/ga16deturbo

tell me what you think.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very very clean... silver looks amazing on the b13's


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro... like the exterior color.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good.

Definately hang on to the silver - it's one of the rarer colors.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

thanks guys, i will be posting some daytime pictures and some of my turbo pictures as well,ill keep ya'll posted


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet ride bro! looks like mine inside all you need is recaros and its looks just like mine


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Nice*

Looks good, post those turbo pics. soon!


----------

